# Flashpage ansehen



## Undermager (30. Oktober 2006)

Hi alle zusammen

Ich wollte fragen ob hier jmd. weiss wie ich mir anhand einer internet flashpage wie http://www.coca-cola.de oder so mir die datei im macromedia flash ansehen kann damit ich verschiedene effekte lernen kann?

Gruß Steffen


----------



## akrite (30. Oktober 2006)

...es gibt sogenannte Decompiler für swf's, die dann u.U. alles in eine fla packen. Allerdings bezweifel ich, dass man dabei etwas lernen kann. Die CC-Website ist grundsätzlich nicht schwer nachzubauen, nur verdammt viel Handarbeit und ein gutes Auge....


----------



## Undermager (30. Oktober 2006)

Hi nochmal

Woher bekomme ich so nen compiler und wie setze ich den ein?

Gruß Steffen


//edit

ich habe mir jetzt den Flash Decompiler runtergeladen aber kann ich da auch die komplette page im flash angucken und net nur da dass ich auch sehen kann wie si aufgebuat ist?


Gruß Steffen


----------



## akrite (30. Oktober 2006)

Undermager hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ...und net nur da dass ich auch sehen kann wie si aufgebuat ist?


...mag am Dialekt liegen, dass ich in diesem Satzteil keinen Sinn reinbekomme - hier wird, glaube/hoffe ich, Hochdeutsch gesprochen. ;-) Du kannst mit dem Decompiler die swf ins fla-Format konvertieren und musst sie dann in Flash anschauen.


----------



## Undermager (31. Oktober 2006)

Hi und wie verbinde ich zu diesen dateien?


----------

